# internship and A-removal



## jazzycoder (May 27, 2012)

Hi I am getting ready to take the cpc in June. I just finish my coding program at a local college. My question is I am getting ready also to do the Carol Buck Online Internship will that count as my coding experience to remove the A.


----------



## ollielooya (May 27, 2012)

Depending on your college program (if it is based on the 80 hr. requirement)---that should count for one out of the two years needed for "A" removal.  I think "on the job experience" is required to remove the other remaining year.  And if I'm not mistaken the Carol Buck Internship is thru (Elsevier?) and not sure if that would be recognized by AAPC for removal.  Just not sure.  AAPC  did once upon a time offer a "virtual experience" program to remove the "A", but I think that may have been discontinued.  Again, not sure, and will wait for others to step in with any corrections or up-to-date information.


----------

